# Connectivity/Installation of SVS PB 13 Ultra Sub



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

So, I've finally decided to get started with my dream home theater. I have finalized on the kind of setup that i want, currently I am trying to understand what equipment goes where and what kinda connectivity is required.
I have to admit that I am not totally new to this subject, but I have very little knowledge.

Basically this is a 11.2 Dolby Atmos setup.

Front Right and Left Floor Standing, Center, Left & Right Surrounds, Left & Right Rear, 4 ceiling speakers for the Atmos, 2 Sub-Woofers

I am planning for a Preamp and Amp for the output.

I have decided to get SVS PB13Ultra for subwoofers
What I want to know here is about the connectivity and installation of SVS PB13ultra. I have checked in google and youtube but all I found was the unboxing of the Sub.

Can someone tell me the exact wiring and connectivity for SVSPB13Ultra, So I can continue my planning accordingly.
Do we need a different preamp and amp for PB13ultra ??

Cheers & Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s just like any other powered subwoofer: You run a cable between the pre amp’s sub output to an input on the PB13. In addition, the manual (available on line) covers many different connection scenarios.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It’s just like any other powered subwoofer: You run a cable between the pre amp’s sub output to an input on the PB13. In addition, the manual (available on line) covers many different connection scenarios.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne,
So I dont need a separate amp for PB13 ??
I mean my plan is just Pre amp and power amps, So I just run a cable between preamp to power amp and to the subwoofer...rite ?? nothing in-between ?? and I can get the maximum out of the subwoofer ??


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

No, the SVS has its own amp, a 1000 watt plate amp on the back. All you have to do is plug the sub cable into it. Easy, peasy!


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Tonto said:


> No, the SVS has its own amp, a 1000 watt plate amp on the back. All you have to do is plug the sub cable into it. Easy, peasy!


Cool, thx Tonto .... 
I am starting a WIP thread soon for my Home Theater 
will post everything else in there


----------



## garcianc2003 (Sep 5, 2014)

This may seem obvious but, speaking from experience, it is easier than you think to not remember until the last minute that you will have two sets of cables going to your subwoofer: a signal cable(s) AND a power cable.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

garcianc2003 said:


> This may seem obvious but, speaking from experience, it is easier than you think to not remember until the last minute that you will have two sets of cables going to your subwoofer: a signal cable(s) AND a power cable.


Yeah, I know about it 
but what do I do if the woofer placement is far away from the switchboard ?
I dont want couple of spike buster or extension boards running along the room corners


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Simple - install electrical outlets and signal outlets (a wall plate with a female RCA jack mounted on it) at the locations where you intend to locate the subwoofers.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## garcianc2003 (Sep 5, 2014)

If aesthetics is very important to you, I would recommend looking into a wireless solution for your sub. That is what I had to do for my second system. 



My wife insisted that no cable shall be visible anywhere in the room. Even the TV can be hidden behind a cabinet. I used the Outlaw OAW3 transmitter and I am satisfied with it - works flawlessly even from behind the wall.

For my primary system, I had the luxury of a new construction room, so everything is hardwired. Cables are also invisible there but that involved building false walls, etc., which sounds like more than what you have in mind.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Simple - install electrical outlets and signal outlets (a wall plate with a female RCA jack mounted on it) at the locations where you intend to locate the subwoofers.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yes, I was planning on that Wayne  thanx 



garcianc2003 said:


> If aesthetics is very important to you, I would recommend looking into a wireless solution for your sub. That is what I had to do for my second system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one looks very neat congrats.
This will be dedicated room garcianc2003 ..... I can play around with false walls and all that stuff if required. 
thanx


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

garcianc2003 said:


> If aesthetics is very important to you, I would recommend looking into a wireless solution for your sub. That is what I had to do for my second system.
> < snip >
> For my primary system, I had the luxury of a new construction room, so everything is hardwired. Cables are also invisible there but that involved building false walls, etc., which sounds like more than what you have in mind.





Aquarian said:


> This will be dedicated room garcianc2003 ..... I can play around with false walls and all that stuff if required.  thanx


If you shuffle around the internet, you'll find a lot of opinions and a little fact about the two connection methods. Hardwired supposedly sounds better. But wireless can shine under certain circumstances. Like with battery-powered speakers. Or with certain headphones. From my own internet travels, I'm under the impression that wireless will take a while to totally infiltrate HT systems. Personally, I belong in the Camp of Distrust, and will stay blissfully stuck in HardWiredVille. YMMV, especially if you just listen/watch in the background. lddude:


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Lumen said:


> If you shuffle around the internet, you'll find a lot of opinions and a little fact about the two connection methods. Hardwired supposedly sounds better. But wireless can shine under certain circumstances. Like with battery-powered speakers. Or with certain headphones. From my own internet travels, I'm under the impression that wireless will take a while to totally infiltrate HT systems. Personally, I belong in the Camp of Distrust, and will stay blissfully stuck in HardWiredVille. YMMV, especially if you just listen/watch in the background. lddude:


I myself am totally against Wireless speakers when it comes to hi-end systems.
So, I strictly stick with wired


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Can someone (Owner of PB13 Ultra) post a pic of back of the subwoofer when its wired. It will give me complete understanding about it
Please


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

The SVS PB13 Ultra Quick-Start Guide found here shows the connections:


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Lumen said:


> The SVS PB13 Ultra Quick-Start Guide found here shows the connections:
> 
> View attachment 105465


hey Luman .... thanx for that ... I was just seeing the same 
thanx for shring


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

You're welcome, Aquarian, and good luck! :wave:


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Lumen said:


> You're welcome, Aquarian, and good luck! :wave:




just posted my existing finished room pics here
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-rooms-only/135393-my-first-home-theater.html

Cheers,
Aditya


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So how do you like the PB-13 Ultra?


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Tonto said:


> So how do you like the PB-13 Ultra?


hey Tonto, I didnt buy it yet. I will place the order soon, just want to know everything about it before place the order


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Can I temporarily connect PB13 Ultra to this receiver ? if Yes, then how ? this will be a temporary arrangement maybe for a month, I am planning for a Onkyo TX-NR1030 or Marantz SR7009 which i will buy in next month.
Please check this receiver....


----------



## garcianc2003 (Sep 5, 2014)

I do not have a PB13 but I do not believe that it has speaker level inputs like other subs do. So it would be tough to integrate it with that receiver that does not have line level outputs (either LFE out or pre-outs) that the sub can take advantage.

One option is to run your speaker level subwoofer output from the receiver through a converter to turn it into the line level input going into the sub. You can find those converters online, like this example.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

garcianc2003 said:


> I do not have a PB13 but I do not believe that it has speaker level inputs like other subs do. So it would be tough to integrate it with that receiver that does not have line level outputs (either LFE out or pre-outs) that the sub can take advantage.
> 
> One option is to run your speaker level subwoofer output from the receiver through a converter to turn it into the line level input going into the sub. You can find those converters online, like this example.


thanx garcianc2003, yes, I thought so that I cant connect, well I will get the AVR first before the sub 
thx for all the help guys


----------

